# Macromedia Flash 5



## Grunge (27. April 2003)

Hey!

Wo krieg ch das Proggie her?? Ist das bei irgendner Office CD dabei??? Oder gibts ne Trial (wenn ja wo - welche einschränkungen???)

THX!!!


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. April 2003)

hoi

öhm erstmal gibt's flash sicherlich nicht bei office - weil office kommt von microsoft, flash von macromedia.

zweitens: demo gibt's bei http://www.macromedia.com obwohl ich eher glaube dass es da nur die aktuelle version gibt. (flash mx) das kannst du da glaub ich auch bestellen, sonst: gibt's in jedem besseren softwaregeschäft und vermutlich auch bei amazon und so.


----------

